

Aaron Swartz: People I've met with Wikipedia entries (or will have one): - martinesko36
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:AaronSw/Various_lists

======
n17r4m
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:AaronSw/Song_lyrics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:AaronSw/Song_lyrics)

~~~
n17r4m
I'm swingin' thru the top of the valley

Feeling like the missing link

There's another schematic

Look, she's gettin' me a drink

By putting flowers on his crypt

'Cause Valentino's lost the script

\---

I know I'm being overdramatic

But I think I'm going to run that risk

I'm walking down that same old plank

And baby I'm about to tank

But everything will turn out fine

